# 2500 dodge ram w/8' PRO PLUS Schaumburg area



## JERRYJMJ (Nov 15, 2009)

looking for work as a sub in Schaumburg area, have 2000 Dodge Ram 2500 with new 8' Pro Plus call 224-622-3477


----------



## JERRYJMJ (Nov 15, 2009)

ussmileyflag


----------



## JERRYJMJ (Nov 15, 2009)

:waving: an\\\


----------

